# LCD Monitor stand height adjustment



## dipak07 (Apr 1, 2007)

Pls advice me how can I adjust the stand height of dell LCD 17 inch Monitor in any position.I am unable to fix the height of the monitor in mid position.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

which dell do u have?


----------



## dipak07 (Apr 1, 2007)

I have Ultrasharp-Dell 1707FPt 17 LCD Monitorand I am unable to adjust the stand height.i dont know how to do that.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

It's by gravity it simply moves up or down.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

it's really hard not looking at it to offer up a suggestion.

did you get a manual or did you get this used?
have you checked the dell website for this particular monitor?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/monitors/1707FPT/EN/stand.htm#Height Adjustment


----------

